# When Can I get her spayed



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

Quick question, after how long Can I get my cat spayed after she has kittens? And will it cause her milk to dry up? Thanks


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Vets seem to have different views, so check with your vet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Vets seem to have different views, so check with your vet.


Thanks I'll give a ring tomorrow.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

The milk can dry up, and of course there’s no way to tell if your girl will be one of those.

10-12 weeks, when you take the kittens to be neutered bring her at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I rang the vet this morning he said he’ll do her when kittens are 6/7 weeks and being weaned.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Some kittens are barely eating at that age, and most nurse for the whole time they’re with mum, weaning is a gradual thing.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I would wait a little longer than 6-7 weeks. In the unlikely event they are weaned at that age, you could make an appointment then.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

I can’t leave it any longer than 8 weeks, that’s the latest she’ll be done.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Why the rush?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

She needs to go back out in 8 weeks because my cousins are coming to stay for two weeks and some of them have really bad allergies.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You have a responsibility to your girl and the kittens


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Megan1612 said:


> She needs to go back out in 8 weeks because my cousins are coming to stay for two weeks and some of them have really bad allergies.


If your kittens aren't weaned by then what will you do? And where will the kittens be?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> If your kittens aren't weaned by then what will you do? And where will the kittens be?


They will be weaned, I'm starting the weaning process at 4 weeks. Kittens will stay at my parents house until 10 weeks then I will be selling them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> You have a responsibility to your girl and the kittens


They'll be at my parents house for the two weeks


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Megan1612 said:


> They will be weaned, I'm starting the weaning process at 4 weeks. Kittens will stay at my parents house until 10 weeks then I will be selling them.


Sorry but you can't be sure. Kittens are all individuals. Maybe she and the kittens should go to your parent's house when your cousins visit?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Sorry but you can't be sure. Kittens are all individuals. Maybe she and the kittens should go to your parent's house when your cousins visit?


Sorry that's what I ment kittens and mum will be going to my parents house for them two weeks and them they will be 10 weeks when they come back home. They are at my house at the moment.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I do them any time after birth, but given the choice would wait until 3-4 weeks really.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I do them any time after birth, but given the choice would wait until 3-4 weeks really.


If only all vets are as obliging as you are.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> If only all vets are as obliging as you are.


You need to get past the receptionist first. If staff ask me, 'will you spay this cat during pregnancy/during heat/while nursing/under 5 months old?' (delete as appropriate, my answer is virtually always 'yes' lol), then fine. But practice policies vary and receptionists are trained to follow the protocols.

They also need to ensure the cat in question is scheduled on a day I can do the surgery, in case colleagues' opinions differ from mine and they don't want to proceed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I do them any time after birth, but given the choice would wait until 3-4 weeks really.


Yeah I read that somewhere that you can do them anytime if their healthy but I am going to wait till about 6/7 weeks. Thank you


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Why would she need to be spayed for your cousins coming when she is going to your parents? she obviously needs spaying but as everyone was saying regarding weaning I don’t see why you have to do it so quickly before kittens may be fully weaned if they are going to your parents? 
Won’t she also need time to recover from the spay anyway and not just put outside?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

Northpup said:


> Why would she need to be spayed for your cousins coming when she is going to your parents? she obviously needs spaying but as everyone was saying regarding weaning I don't see why you have to do it so quickly before kittens may be fully weaned if they are going to your parents?
> Won't she also need time to recover from the spay anyway and not just put outside?


Iv had to take her to the vets twice to get calming tablets for her, she is stressed as hell because she hates being inside. That's why I need to get her spayed as soon as possible so I can start letting her back out. She will have a couple of days to recover, as I've read on previous threads that after a couple hours their cats are back to normal and fine. But obviously I am going to let her her recover for a few days


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Megan1612 said:


> She needs to go back out in 8 weeks because my cousins are coming to stay for two weeks and some of them have really bad allergies.





Megan1612 said:


> They will be weaned, I'm starting the weaning process at 4 weeks. Kittens will stay at my parents house until 10 weeks then I will be selling them.


If I understand this correctly the mother will be locked outside and the kittens go to your parents when they are 8 weeks old?
That's way too young to leave mum! They should stay with their mother at least until they are 12 weeks old, better until they are 14 or even 16 weeks old. In this period most of the socialising takes place. Kittens that left their mother that early often have behavioural issues.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Megan1612 said:


> Iv had to take her to the vets twice to get calming tablets for her, she is stressed as hell because she hates being inside. That's why I need to get her spayed as soon as possible so I can start letting her back out. She will have a couple of days to recover, as I've read on previous threads that after a couple hours their cats are back to normal and fine. But obviously I am going to let her her recover for a few days


 I don't think you an let her out till her stitches have been removed, 7-10 days after surgery.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> I don't think you an let her out till her stitches have been removed, 7-10 days after surgery.


That's ok.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> If I understand this correctly the mother will be locked outside and the kittens go to your parents when they are 8 weeks old?
> That's way too young to leave mum! They should stay with their mother at least until they are 12 weeks old, better until they are 14 or even 16 weeks old. In this period most of the socialising takes place. Kittens that left their mother that early often have behavioural issues.


Obviously I know that I can't separate them, my parents have a cat door so she can leave and enter when she wants. I bought 3 cats when they were 2 months and one cat when he was 3 months and he is least affectionate. I know it might only be the individual but still.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Read this, I know it's only one source but still it has lots of info 
https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pet-ad...ittens-be-before-they-leave-their-mother.html


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

It talks about first vaccinations, others should be able to advise you if this is recommended.
How old are kittens supposed to be before they are neutered?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

Northpup said:


> It talks about first vaccinations, others should be able to advise you if this is recommended.
> How old are kittens supposed to be before they are neutered?


Thanks for the link. I've read it and I will start to advertise the kittens at 10 weeks, they'll have all their vaccinations got too.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Megan1612 said:


> Thanks for the link. I've read it and I will start to advertise the kittens at 10 weeks, they'll have all their vaccinations got too.


No problem, that sounds really positive, hope all goes great.
Are you homing kittens with family and friends or advertising online?


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Northpup said:


> No problem, that sounds really positive, hope all goes great.
> Are you homing kittens with family and friends or advertising online?


 Oh sorry!! You already answered that! Good luck with them


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

Northpup said:


> No problem, that sounds really positive, hope all goes great.
> Are you homing kittens with family and friends or advertising online?


Some family are taking a few and some I will be selling locally.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Megan1612 said:


> Some family are taking a few and some I will be selling locally.


Aw that's nice, how many Dyou have?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

Northpup said:


> Aw that's nice, how many Dyou have?


5, wasn't expecting that many but delighted that their all healthy.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I’d send the cousins to mums house rather than unsettle a girl and her young kittens.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> I'd send the cousins to mums house rather than unsettle a girl and her young kittens.


My cat is not fussy at all she spends a couple days with my parents every month when we visit them and she's comfortable there, my cousins live in American and I haven't seen them in 3 years. We've been planning this visit for 5 months. And my parents live 4 hours away. So I'd rather them not. Thanks for the idea though


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Shame spaying wasn’t planned in those 5 months.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Shame spaying wasn't planned in those 5 months.


Oh yeah I think it's a big shame that I have 5 gorgeous healthy kittens!! Wish I had gotten her spayed and she never had them!

I think I've gotten enough advice as when to get her spayed so I'd like to ask @SusieRainbow to close the thread. Thanks


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Megan1612 said:


> Thanks for the link. I've read it and I will start to advertise the kittens at 10 weeks, they'll have all their vaccinations got too.


At 10 weeks they will have only had their first vaccination at 9 weeks. The second is at 12 weeks and you needs to leave a few days after the 2nd vaccination.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Megan1612 said:


> Oh yeah I think it's a big shame that I have 5 gorgeous healthy kittens!! Wish I had gotten her spayed and she never had them!
> 
> I think I've gotten enough advice as when to get her spayed so I'd like to ask @SusieRainbow to close the thread. Thanks


Rescues are overflowing with cats & kittens so yes, it is a shame.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Rescues are overflowing with cats & kittens so yes, it is a shame.


Actually where I'm from we have no rescues new by and their not overflowing... I don't know what the situation is like in England but it's different here


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Rescues are overflowing with cats & kittens so yes, it is a shame.


And there are actually still people breeding cats for hobby, that's not right if people are judging because people's cats accidentally got pregnant when there's people breeding cats for a hobby it's unfair.... because that's adding to the population too.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Megan1612 said:


> Actually where I'm from we have no rescues new by and their not overflowing... I don't know what the situation is like in England but it's different here


I'll just leave this here.
https://www.ispca.ie/rehoming/cats_rehoming/
Yes, I know it's the Sun, but relevant I think!
https://www.thesun.ie/news/1061989/...ned-pets-increases-daily-while-funding-drops/


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

SusieRainbow said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> https://www.ispca.ie/rehoming/cats_rehoming/
> Yes, I know it's the Sun, but relevant I think!
> https://www.thesun.ie/news/1061989/...ned-pets-increases-daily-while-funding-drops/


Thanks but I'm not in Ireland...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Responsible pet ownership should be encouraged wherever you live, sorry.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/just-one-litter.488385/


----------

